# Problemi anche per Rebic. Allenamento non concluso.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.

Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

L'ho scritto poco fa,Elliott si sara' inventato qualcosa per fregare l'Inps,io non ci credo più a sfortuna e casualità.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


Giochiamocela a calcetto.
Forse a 5 arriviamo.

Final destination milan.
L'infortunio ci verrà a cercare.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2021)

ve l'ho detto che vinciamo con un goal di Tata schierato in attacco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ho capito,sabato manderemo la primavera in campo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi Leao per Rebic e Maldini per Diaz. Grande occasione per il Verona di far punti domani, abbiamo più di mezza squadra fuori. Queste 2 settimane per noi sono state un dramma sportivo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Ottobre 2021)

Allucinante.
Leao-Maldini-Saele dietro a Giroud quindi?


admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


----------



## Zenos (15 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto poco fa,Elliott si sara' inventato qualcosa per fregare l'Inps,io non ci credo più a sfortuna e casualità.


Avranno fatto qualche assicurazione sugli infortuni ed ora stanno riscuotendo.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


due domande:
li abbiamo 11 da schierare?
Abbiamo delle riserve sulla trequarti? brahim rebic messias florenzi out.. mi sa di no, nessuna riserva


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma scusate..
Rebic e Diaz sono rimasto a Milanello, per cui è assurdo domani siano assenti.
È sinonimo di incapacità.
Se domani mancheranno in una azienda seria salterebbero delle teste.
Ma veramente eh…
2 settimane e manca pure chi non è partito?
Siamo una barzelletta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Anni fa giocavano anche con mezzo ginocchio andato.
Mi aspetto che domani Diaz giochi anche con pannolone e cagarella,perchè non esiste saltare un match per questo motivo


----------



## cris (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


Va be ma è uno scherzo dai, siamo su scherzi a parte


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma scusate..
> Rebic e Diaz sono rimasto a Milanello, per cui è assurdo domani siano assenti.
> È sinonimo di incapacità.
> Se domani mancheranno in una azienda seria salterebbero delle teste.
> ...


È?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È?


Ma è che???
Rebic ha due settimane per allenarsi e si infortuna??
Maignan può essere operato due settimane fa e lo operano ieri?
Mah.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


Chi parla ancora di sfortuna è in malafede.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non è che anche lui ha il covid ?
Ormai non mi stupisco più di niente


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è che anche lui ha il covid ?
> Ormai non mi stupisco più di niente


Hanno scritto solo Diaz.
Domani altri 5 sicuro.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2021)

Sono schifato.

Messias è l'acquisto di Ottobre cit.

Vergogna, bisognava prendere un top player a destra e invece......e il pagliaccio di Pioli dice super mercato della dirigenza hahahahahahahah ridicolo.


----------



## sampapot (15 Ottobre 2021)

è positivo al covid!!!! della serie siamo sempre i numeri 1!!!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hanno scritto solo Diaz.
> Domani altri 5 sicuro.


E quello che ho scritto nell'altra discussione.
Se ha fatto l'allenamento con i compagni,magari domani a pochi minuti dal fischio di inizio ne tamponeranno uno a caso e...coviddi,sostituzione ! tanto ormai


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


Ma non possiamo anticipare la partita a questa sera? Che qua domani non ne abbiamo neanche 11 da schierare di sto passo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> è positivo al covid!!!! della serie siamo sempre i numeri 1!!!!!


Ha già avuto il covid Rebic


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha già avuto il covid Rebic


Pure Theo l'aveva già avuto, e si era pure vaccinato...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pure Theo l'aveva già avuto, e si era pure vaccinato...


Nono, Theo era un falso positivo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nono, Theo era un falso positivo



Ci sono persone che lo riprendono una seconda volta.
E con la nostra incredibile fortuna....


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.


Due settimane a Milanello è stato, hanno pure avuto 3 giorni liberi mi sembra, non è più accettabile questa cosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Occhio al Covid, per me domani salta fuori che è positivo pure lui.
L'ha già avuto l'anno scorso ma ho letto che alcuni si sono beccati il virus più di una volta anche dopo il vaccino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.



C'è ancora la regola per cui dopo tot contagiati viene rinviata la partita?

Fossi nella dirigenza stasera ordinerei a Theo e Diaz di sputare in faccia a ogni giocatore.
Tanto vale saltare la partita...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono persone che lo riprendono una seconda volta.
> E con la nostra incredibile fortuna....


Resta il fatto che Theo era comunque un falso positivo


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Ottobre 2021)

se fosse covid non ci possiamo fare nulla purtroppo, se invece fossero problemi muscolari, allora come ho scritto l'altra sera, urge una valutazione dello staff medico.


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2021)

Sono snervato.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.
> 
> Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.
> 
> Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


Ci sarà qualcuno del forum che ha un passato da calciatore anche dilettante. Mandate il curriculum, è la vostra occasione per esordire in serie A.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.
> 
> Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.
> 
> Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ormai apro Milan world con una mano sulle palle e con l'altra faccio il segno della croce. 

È morto qualcun altro?

Salvate il soldato Milan .


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma scusate..
> Rebic e Diaz sono rimasto a Milanello, per cui è assurdo domani siano assenti.
> È sinonimo di incapacità.
> Se domani mancheranno in una azienda seria salterebbero delle teste.
> ...


Uno covid e l'altro una botta in allenamento che teste vuoi che saltino?


----------



## sampapot (15 Ottobre 2021)

fortunatamente non è covid...probabilmente farà staffetta con Leao...certo che un'emergenza non l'ho vista in nessuna altra squadra...bisogna porre rimedio e alla svelta


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma scusate..
> Rebic e Diaz sono rimasto a Milanello, per cui è assurdo domani siano assenti.
> È sinonimo di incapacità.
> Se domani mancheranno in una azienda seria salterebbero delle teste.
> ...


se togli i covid, le botte ed i rottami tipo ibra florenzi pellegri e gente presa da disoccupata o quasi come baka, messias, mirante... non è che di infortuni muscolari siamo sopra agli altri... i giocatori normali non han subito molti infortuni da preparazione quest'anno.

la roba scandalosa è stata maignan, non so di chi sia la responsabilità, per il resto se devi dar la colpa a qualcuno la devi dare al mercato dei rottami che abbiam fatto.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giochiamocela a calcetto.
> Forse a 5 arriviamo.
> 
> Final destination milan.
> L'infortunio ci verrà a cercare.


Uscirebbe di sicuro una partita col 5° che tira il bidone (da infortunio) all'ultimo minuto 

Comunque ormai è un ecatombe senza eguali. Mi ricorda il film di Mosè, con l'angelo della morte che gira per i vicoli stile fumo, a giustiziare i primogeniti degli egiziani. Forse bisognerebbe marchiare il cancello d'ingresso di Milanello col sangue d'agnello.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Ottobre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Uno covid e l'altro una botta in allenamento che teste vuoi che saltino?


Nessuna, as usual.
Io fossi il plenipotenziario avrei già licenziato tutti.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se togli i covid, le botte ed i rottami tipo ibra florenzi pellegri e gente presa da disoccupata o quasi come baka, messias, mirante... non è che di infortuni muscolari siamo sopra agli altri... i giocatori normali non han subito molti infortuni da preparazione quest'anno.
> 
> la roba scandalosa è stata maignan, non so di chi sia la responsabilità, per il resto se devi dar la colpa a qualcuno la devi dare al mercato dei rottami che abbiam fatto.


Maignan è una cosa inconcepibile, roba da Serie C.
Ma anche bakayoko e Ibra buttati in campo con la Lazio o Krunic o messias o Florenzi.
Qua siamo sfigati ok, ma siamo incapaci a livelli atomici.


----------



## gabuz (16 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto poco fa,Elliott si sara' inventato qualcosa per fregare l'Inps,io non ci credo più a sfortuna e casualità.


Cosa c'entra l'Inps??


----------



## Ambrole (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi Leao per Rebic e Maldini per Diaz. Grande occasione per il Verona di far punti domani, abbiamo più di mezza squadra fuori. Queste 2 settimane per noi sono state un dramma sportivo.


Non bisogna fare la errore di mettere leao al centro. Vediamo se può giocare giroud o al limite Pellegri lanciato titolare, ma leao deve stare a sinistra e ce la fa vincere da solo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Rebic non ha concluso l'allenamento con la squadra. Il croato è uscito dal campo prima della sessione di allenamento.
> 
> Sky: Rebic ha preso una botta in allenamento. Ma potrebbe recuperare per domani.


Rebic e Leao pare siano usciti malconci dall'allenamento per due botte prese.
Da noi la botta nell'ultimo allenamento non manca mai...

Ma fanno lotta greco-romana?
E dire che nei tempi buoni ci si incazzava pure tra compagni per entrate scomposte che potevano mettere a repentaglio l'incolumità, ora ci meniamo pure tra di noi.
Tanto cosa vuoi che sia : abbiamo fatto 12 in infermeria, facciamo 14 e via.


----------

